# Our little Dora



## lorrraine

Thought I'd introduce our little Dora, she was 9 weeks old Saturday. She certainly a little monster


----------



## Jonescat

I see no monster - are you sure you have posted the right pics? These ones are of the cutest kitty having a snooze?


----------



## lorrraine

She certainly is a little monster  , these pictures are decieving. Cuteness while sleeping , Hunter of hair , fingers , feet , in fact anything that moves while awake lol. She's going to be one fab character


----------



## may

What a sweet little monster you have


----------



## Krazy Animals

Very very cute.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend

Such a sweetie! More pics please


----------



## Misi

She's beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## MinkyMadam

Dora is aDora-ble!! She looks like I imagine my little Mindy would've looked as a kitten. I got her as a rescue when she was around 1. Would love to have seen her as a kitten. 
Wishing you much happiness together. X


----------



## PetloverJo

Dora is gorgeous


----------



## Pandorawarlord

beautiful kitty


----------

